# Digimon Xros Wars



## Zarkz (Aug 8, 2010)

So Digimon Xros Wars (season 6) started airing in Japan in July, and there's 5 episodes out so far... It's AMAZING!!!!!! It's basically Digimon+Transformers+Awesome. It feels a lot more like the 1st 3 seasons, yet is also very original. Watch it if you have the time, and if you have, post your opinions below.


----------



## Brocktree (Aug 8, 2010)

It does look interesting. One Digimon tamer can have 3 digimons?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 8, 2010)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> So Digimon Xros Wars (season 6) started airing in Japan in July, and there's 5 episodes out so far... It's AMAZING!!!!!! It's basically Digimon+*Transformers*+Awesome. It feels a lot more like the 1st 3 seasons, yet is also very original. Watch it if you have the time, and if you have, post your opinions below.



OBJECTION!

You have a Kamina Kirby as your picture. How could you not tell that the combination sequence is pretty much the same as the Gurren Lagann combination sequence?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 8, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Zarkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Wut?

Digimon Xros Wars looks okay, but they got a new artist? It looks pretty different.


----------



## pitman (Aug 8, 2010)

Watched 2 episodes of it, the idea is nice (like "Will it blend" XD), it seems the main kid got too quickly into it. Maybe I watch this once in a while if I have got nothing to watch.

I only saw the first season and a couple of episodes from the second, its a little nostalgic.


----------



## prowler (Aug 8, 2010)

Wanted to watch for the lulz.

Dropped on episode 1


----------



## Zarkz (Aug 8, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Zarkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While that may be true for Shoutmon X2, Shoutmon X3's is different


----------



## megawalk (Aug 12, 2010)

well...as digimon fan/addict...thank god not a renamon fan.
i have watched all episodes so far....and i keep on downloading them each week when they are getting released.
this season is. more for the kids compared to the 5th.
but this one's pretty much awesome
(Hmmmmmm Music)


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 12, 2010)

Seriously the one with the red xros thingie need more cool looking digimons. Those 5 chips looking thing(forgot name) is seriously way coolor than the digimons he currently have/use.


----------



## FlashX007 (Aug 12, 2010)

Failed attempt in my opinion. I hate how something tries to revive its old flame. The original series was great but the flame went out eventually and since then they have tried to restart the flame. This is common with almost anything. Look at Pokemon for example. The new season or series is trash. Disgusting really and I can't lie I watched the first episode of this and it was appealing but trying to combine a different style to get digimon fans back is not going to work.


----------



## megawalk (Aug 14, 2010)

well so far i know. season 5 was really good..
don't know about season 6 but it actually is good concerning....the way they did things. i never thought to see a similar evolution to DNA...
actually. i would say this is pretty much good stuff.
you'll know when it rocks when you're halfway there!


----------

